# Tires for ATS classic



## kze.74 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have an ATS classic rims and I'm searching the tires but it's a little dificult to find the size that I want. 
Photo of the rims:

















For my wheels I want a style like this:








A small profile and the tire a little bit stretched
My rims are a 6x13" and the tire size I'm searching is 175/50 R13. I think that with this tire size I will obtain the style that I want.
Anyone knows were I can find this kind of tires? (a web were I can buy it or a brand)
thanks!!
Sorry for my english. I'm from Barcelona, Spain


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Tires for ATS classic (kze.74)*

We have the Sumitomo HTR 200 (H rated) for $ 51 each (plus shipping)


----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Tires for ATS classic (kze.74)*

I ordered those tires a couple of months ago and I received an Email that they won't be available until mid DEC.


----------

